# Itrader not working?



## feraledge (Oct 30, 2013)

I keep trying to leave feedback for another member and it's saying that there's an error in my deal details. I've even dropped it down to 30 characters and dropped the FS thread link. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## DudeMang (Nov 10, 2013)

feraledge said:


> I keep trying to leave feedback for another member and it's saying that there's an error in my deal details. I've even dropped it down to 30 characters and dropped the FS thread link. Is anyone else having this problem?



I just got the same error. The error message doesn't help out me out much.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 10, 2013)

Figured it out. You need at least two words in the comments section.


----------

